# Spotting on Kariva- Pregnant?



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow if its not one thing, its another...Last Thursday morning in the early, early a.m. my husbands mother (with whom I was very close to) passed away. As weird as this sounds...that wednesday night before we went to sleep my husband and I err...made love. That following friday morning before her visitation I had to go for a transvaginal ultrasound to figure out why I had fluid around my right ovary. First time i'd ever had one. The results come out as normal and the fluid was just something my body was naturally doing. Okay so with the stress of losing my mother-n-law..I admit I have been slacking on taking my Kariva (low dose). I usually take it at 11 pm. but during those harder days of the services and all I was so stressed and on the go that I would end up remebering to take it around 11:30 or 11:45 or so. Now I am having spotting..sometimes red, sometimes brown mucus. I have been on the Kariva for 6 months. I called my GYN and she told me to really keep an eye on it and asked if I had missed any pills...which I haven't. I told her I had taken 2 a little later than usual but she said that would not cause the spotting. Anyone have any ideas? Could we be pregnant (from that wednesday night) and seeing it was so early it didn't show up on the ultrasound? I have not been sick but I have been having strong menstrual-like cramps, and its almost 2 weeks since my period. Anyone have any advice or ideas???


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

What is Kariva? Birth Control Pill? If it is, I know from personal experience that taking a few pills at a slightly different time can cause some spotting. Have you had a pap smear recently? I still get spotting every now and then, but I sometimes wonder if it's because I had an irregular pap over a year ago. Keep an eye on it and get it checked out I'm sure it's nothing. Sometimes it just means your pill strength isn't strong enough.


----------

